# The Christmas 2013 thread



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 27, 2013)

Because Christmas trees are at Wally World.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 27, 2013)

I am nearly done shopping!  Guess it's time to start really getting ready... LOVE LOVE LOVE the holidays!


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 27, 2013)

its not even halloween yet!!!


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 27, 2013)

Halloween is part of the Holiday season in my head


----------



## csb (Sep 27, 2013)

I became overwhelmed the other day that it's almost October. I'm thinking it's going to be another simple holiday.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 27, 2013)

Stopped by Hobby Lobby a couple weeks ago and they had their Xmas trees out...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 27, 2013)

Halloween/Fall is probably my favorite time of the year in the mid-west.


----------



## Weavs33 (Sep 27, 2013)

Christmas Vacation was on a few weeks ago, had to fight the urge to watch it


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 27, 2013)

My mom works for a drug store chain, they've been getting Christmas stock for weeks.


----------



## csb (Sep 27, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> Stopped by Hobby Lobby a couple weeks ago and they had their Xmas trees out...




They put those out in July!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 27, 2013)

Cement said I could go cut one down in the mountains?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 27, 2013)

^ no. You have to dig it out by hand......Griswold style.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 27, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> Cement said I could go cut one down in the mountains?


You actually do need a tag for that...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 27, 2013)

^ or else what?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## Road Guy (Sep 27, 2013)

It's sad that my kids all don't believe I Santa anymore but I hope they have fun pulling one out if the Mtn Clark Griswolds style.... Got to see about getting that tag...


----------



## csb (Sep 27, 2013)

They hide the best trees five miles from the road.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 27, 2013)

thats excellent!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 27, 2013)

That's also where all of the bigger, meaner squirrels live.


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 27, 2013)

Noooooooo! Already?!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 27, 2013)

csb said:


> They hide the best trees five miles from the road.


They hide all trees 5 miles from the road here.


----------



## ElCid03 (Sep 29, 2013)

I think I want to fry a turkey for Christmas this year.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 29, 2013)

THAW IT FIRST! I don't want to be investigating the fire that burned your house down next February.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 29, 2013)

ElCid03 said:


> I think I want to fry a turkey for Christmas this year.






We do fried turkey for Thanksgiving. I didn't do one the year my husband was deployed, and I think there was one other year in the last 10 that we didn't... but oh I love me some fried turkey.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 30, 2013)

ElCid03 said:


> I think I want to fry a turkey for Christmas this year.




Someone dial 91 and have your finger hovering over the one.


----------



## cement (Sep 30, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> It's sad that my kids all don't believe I Santa anymore but I hope they have fun pulling one out if the Mtn Clark Griswolds style.... Got to see about getting that tag...


here's the link: http://www.fs.usda.gov/wps/portal/fsinternet/!ut/p/c5/04_SB8K8xLLM9MSSzPy8xBz9CP0os3gjAwhwtDDw9_AI8zPyhQoYAOUjMeXDfODy-HWHg-zDrx8kb4ADOBro-3nk56bqF-RGGGSZOCoCAPi8eX8!/dl3/d3/L2dJQSEvUUt3QS9ZQnZ3LzZfMjAwMDAwMDBBODBPSEhWTjJNMDAwMDAwMDA!/?navtype=BROWSEBYSUBJECT&amp;cid=stelprdb5163516&amp;navid=160000000000000&amp;pnavid=null&amp;ss=110210&amp;position=Not%20Yet%20Determined.Html&amp;ttype=detail&amp;pname=Arapaho

the trees are a little scrawny but it's a nice family adventure.


----------



## csb (Sep 30, 2013)

wilheldp_PE said:


> THAW IT FIRST! I don't want to be investigating the fire that burned your house down next February.




Measure out where the oil needs to be by dunking the frozen bird in water in the pan first. That means you don't fill it full of oil and then drop it in, making it overflow. Volume displacement eludes even the smartest people when turkey is involved.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 30, 2013)

^^ we have sharpie lines all over ours from different years depending on the size of the bird...

I should add... a metal coat hanger will not serve the purpose of lowering and raising the turkey gently in and out of the oil if the bird is 20 lbs.


----------



## csb (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## MA_PE (Sep 30, 2013)

My wife's parents are "snow birds" that head to Florida at the beginning of October. Therefore, we had "fake Thanksgiving" yesterday with a big turkey dinner and all the fixings.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 30, 2013)

We're thinking of doing a "white trash" thanksgiving this year. Deep-fried everything. Only problem: I have never deep-fried anything. Don't even have a frier...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 30, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> We're thinking of doing a "white trash" thanksgiving this year. Deep-fried everything. Only problem: I have never deep-fried anything. Don't even have a frier...


The heck with preparing everything yourself. Have it delivered instead. :thumbs:


----------



## csb (Sep 30, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> We're thinking of doing a "white trash" thanksgiving this year. Deep-fried everything. Only problem: I have never deep-fried anything. Don't even have a frier...




We can lend you our FryDaddy. Won't fit a turkey...you'll have to cut it up into nuggets.

Christmas dinner one year was a prepared meal from Albertson's...reheat and eat. It was really good.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 30, 2013)

I can use the turkey fryer in the summer for a low country boil... actually, our turkey fryer is just a metal stand with a burner and a propane hose and a very big pot with a lid and a thermometer


----------



## csb (Sep 30, 2013)

^ I think that's what everyone's turkey fryer is...anything else would be too classy for such an event.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 30, 2013)

we upgraded and got some hooks for ours... we be fancy like that


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 30, 2013)

Alton Brown did a fried turkey segment on Good Eats one year. He way over did it, with having an A-frame to support and lower the bird, etc. I thought it was cool, being an engineer an all.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 30, 2013)

^^^ I could use my survey tri-pod...


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 30, 2013)

I think the worst thing we ever did was actually fry it in the garage one year. When you have company there and a downpour starts you have to get the bird cooked somehow and the oven isn't going to work that fast...


----------



## envirotex (Oct 1, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> It's sad that my kids all don't believe I Santa anymore but I hope they have fun pulling one out if the Mtn Clark Griswolds style.... Got to see about getting that tag...




Wait...are you saying there's no Santa Claus?


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 1, 2013)

envirotex said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > It's sad that my kids all don't believe I Santa anymore but I hope they have fun pulling one out if the Mtn Clark Griswolds style.... Got to see about getting that tag...
> ...




Yes, Virginia Texas, there is a Santa Claus.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 2, 2013)

Well, I did something I never thought I'd do. I bought a white tree. Prelit, 6.5 feet, and, oddly enough, cheaper than the same tree unlit. Colored lights looks sorta pastel.

So, this year we'll have THREE artificial trees in the house and a real tree in the yard.

AND, all the tree lights (except one) have been replaced by LED lights, because incandescent lights haven't been worth a sh!t the past few years and only last a couple of seasons. The energy savings are a nice bonus, too.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 2, 2013)

what no aluminum tree with the floodlight and rotating color wheel?


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 2, 2013)

An aluminum pole would be cheaper on the utility bill than LED lights.


----------



## csb (Dec 2, 2013)

MA_PE said:


> what no aluminum tree with the floodlight and rotating color wheel?




My dad still waxes poetic about that tree while he was growing up. I should see if I can find a small one for him.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 2, 2013)

MA_PE said:


> what no aluminum tree with the floodlight and rotating color wheel?




That may be coming soon.

I haven't done a lick of Christmas shopping. Thank you eight pound five ounce baby Jesus for the interwebz.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 2, 2013)

going shopping on friday to get the biggest chunk of people off the list.


----------



## goodal (Dec 2, 2013)

Mrs goodal went a little nuts putting up xmas trees this year. We have 3 full size decorated ones and 6 little prelit jobs scattered around. I( have to admit its pretty cool to have all the lights off in the house and walk around by Christmas tree light.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 2, 2013)

since the basement furniture is still in the living, it was going to be another xmas without the big tree. So i went and bought a little 3 ft tree for the kitchen. We decorated it yesterday.


----------



## envirotex (Dec 2, 2013)

We finally have a new mantle after relocating the fireplace. So excited to have someplace to hang the stockings again...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 2, 2013)

LED lights weren't all they were cracked up to be in my experience. Still have the every other light out problem. &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Supe (Dec 2, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> LED lights weren't all they were cracked up to be in my experience. Still have the every other light out problem. &gt;.&lt;


----------



## goodal (Dec 2, 2013)

Tell me, are there such a thing a Christmas lights that don't have to be replaced every year? We have to buy brand new lights every stinking year because the brand new ones we bought last year went bad sitting in a box for 11 months. How does that happen? Do spiders chew through cables or what? I would gladly pay extra for good lights if I could find them.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 2, 2013)

goodal said:


> Tell me, are there such a thing a Christmas lights that don't have to be replaced every year? We have to buy brand new lights every stinking year because the brand new ones we bought last year went bad sitting in a box for 11 months. How does that happen? Do spiders chew through cables or what?


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 2, 2013)

are you talking about outside lights or indoor lights?

I have had the same indoor lights for 11 yrs.

I don't push lights outside so I can't speak to that


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 2, 2013)

I think lights made before the turn of the century are a lot better than the ones made today. The ones I've bought since 2007 or so last _maybe_ two seasons before a third of the strand goes belly up.

I really do like the LED lights a lot, though. The C7 repops are pretty cool (literally and figuratively) and remind me of the lights from my youth.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 2, 2013)

put up some solar led snowflake lights yesterday. They are charging today so we shall see when I turn them on today when I get home after that initial charge.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 2, 2013)

Wake me up in January


----------



## goodal (Dec 2, 2013)

Im talking run of the mill indoor lights. Granted, I'm buying them at Walmart or Lowes, not Macys, but I still expect at least a couple of uses out of them before they croak.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 2, 2013)

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time...


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 3, 2013)

cybermonday shopping included no shopping for actual christmas presents...just stuff we need now that was on sale. got minisnick's booster seat for my car, he only has about 3 inches left on his current carseat. Thanks to cyber monday it was on sale, free shipping, and I had an extra 5% off coupon.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 3, 2013)

tax rate was cheaper too since it was just the state


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 3, 2013)

Don't know if I'll put a tree up this year or not. Yet to be found in the storage unit.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 3, 2013)

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time


----------



## csb (Dec 3, 2013)

We're headed to the woods this weekend to chop down a tree. First time in awhile we'll have a real tree. I'm gunning for a brown beetle kill one...less pressure to water it.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 3, 2013)

while cyber monday shopping as I was back paging the website thought I was leaving the site and offered me an additional 10% off my order...I've never had that happen before....has anyone else seen that?


----------



## csb (Dec 3, 2013)

Master slacker said:


> Simply having a wonderful Christmas time




screw you and everyone who has posted this on facebook!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 3, 2013)

Sorry!

[SIZE=medium]Well even though I thought Elf on the Shelf was totally ghey (and still do) when my kids were young, and I despised all the bored stay at home mommies who obsessed about it and posted every stupid fucking thing it did on FB.. that being said, we are doing it for our teenagers and the first 2 days has been nothing short of hilarity…[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Day 1 – Totally rolled my 12 year old daughters room in toilet paper, and not one of those cheap rolls, either I’m talking 1000 sheets, the good stuff.. HFS is was hysterical..[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Day 2 – Completely deflated the tires on my 14 year old sons bike (they bike to school) and locked his bike lock to the wall (just mainly cause we know he is always late) again HFS it was funny as hell…[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Day 3 – the 10 year old, haven’t figured out what to do to him yet  [/SIZE]


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 3, 2013)

you're so cruel...I love it!!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 3, 2013)

That's awesome RG! Punkt by mom and dad. :thumbs:


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 3, 2013)

my daughter thought it was great, my son, not so much....


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 3, 2013)

have the elf poop brown jellybeans all over your son's stuff and squish a few so it looks like he steped on them? Even in school bag, lunch box etc?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 3, 2013)

For the 10 year old, buy a couple bags of those green army men (assuming you can still buy these) and set them up 1 by 1 spanning the entire bedroom floor. Did that to one of the guys on our floor in the dorms. LOL


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 3, 2013)

^those things are expensive. bucket of army men was $20 at toysrus.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 3, 2013)

Compared to other toys and video games,that's not too bad. Though I remember seeing them in the toy isle at grocery stores for a could bucks. Right next to the toy money. LOL


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 3, 2013)

I will see if I can find our box of army men (I know I moved that here)

since the wife is the real grinch in the house, Im gonna set her up for something too, like empty all her tampons into the bath tub and fill it with water?


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 3, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> Compared to other toys and video games,that's not too bad. Though I remember seeing them in the toy isle at grocery stores for a could bucks. Right next to the toy money. LOL


compared to other things yes not bad, but for what they are I find it rather expensive.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 3, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> I will see if I can find our box of army men (I know I moved that here)
> 
> since the wife is the real grinch in the house, Im gonna set her up for something too, like empty all her tampons into the bath tub and fill it with water?


i wouldn't recommend that unless you want to spend some time on the couch. Best to buy a new box to replace BEFORE you pull this....or buy some cheap ass ones to ruin...those things aren't cheap.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 3, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> since the wife is the real grinch in the house, Im gonna set her up for something too, like empty all her tampons into the bath tub and fill it with water?


I'd like to see CSB's response to this. But either way, please post her reaction on YouTube. LOL!


----------



## csb (Dec 3, 2013)

May God have mercy on your soul.

And at the risk TMI, I would be unswayed by this particular prank.


----------



## Supe (Dec 3, 2013)

^^^ Because her bathtub is already filled with a mountain of water-soaked tampons, of course.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 4, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> since the wife is the real grinch in the house, Im gonna set her up for something too, like empty all her tampons into the bath tub and fill it with water?




Soak those things in betadene and leave them around.

We did it when I was a lifegaurd and the manager was leaving. "It's the end of an era...the end of a period...Kathy's period."

Then it made it around to everyone's locker.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 4, 2013)

Can't say as I'd warm up to any of those "tricks". I'd be bullsh%t. Sounds like torturing people....but with Christmas spirit.


----------



## csb (Dec 4, 2013)

Elf on the Shelf sounds like a lot of work. We barely pull off Santa.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 4, 2013)

if i wanted to go the santas watching route all I gotta say is the santa on teh countdown clock is a spy for santa. he watches to see good/bad behavior. a lot easier and minisnick already loves the thing


----------



## Supe (Dec 4, 2013)

csb said:


> Elf on the Shelf sounds like a lot of work. We barely pull off Santa.




I bust out the Elf on the Shelf yearly. I go with some damn good hiding places. Hidden in bird cages, unreachable light fixtures (bust out the ladder), etc. We told junior that if you touch "Jingle" (the elf's name), that it dies and turns into a toy, resulting in Santa having to send a new spy elf. So she creeps downstairs every morning in an obvious state of paranoia, eyes peering everywhere for where that little red bastard may be hiding. It's funny as hell.

The upside is that she is on her best behavior for the month of December, because she knows her actions are being reported back to the North Pole.


----------



## envirotex (Dec 4, 2013)

my kids think he's creepy.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 4, 2013)

We started doing Elf on the Shelf this year, but we also think it is a little creepy that he is a 'spy'. So we set it up that he is just here to have some fun and cause a little mischief. So far he has been on the pogo stick, and last night he "parachuted" from the dining room chandelier.


----------



## Slugger926 (Dec 4, 2013)

goodal said:


> Tell me, are there such a thing a Christmas lights that don't have to be replaced every year? We have to buy brand new lights every stinking year because the brand new ones we bought last year went bad sitting in a box for 11 months. How does that happen? Do spiders chew through cables or what? I would gladly pay extra for good lights if I could find them.




Biodegrading conductors required by the EPA due to the ammount of lights that end up in landfills each year.


----------



## Slugger926 (Dec 4, 2013)

Supe said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > Elf on the Shelf sounds like a lot of work. We barely pull off Santa.
> ...


We convinsed our kids that our motion detector is actually a camera going directly to the North Pole. The red LED lights up on it anytime it detects motion so along with the kids watching the Polar Express to know the elves have a room of video monitors, they are on good behavior. They are also scared of the Elf on the Shelf thing although he gets into some trouble especially when Barbie is around.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 4, 2013)

I have a stocking with a black Lab on it. In case that surprises nobody.


----------



## csb (Dec 4, 2013)

Slugger926 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > csb said:
> ...




Hookers and blow for the Elf on the Shelf?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## envirotex (Dec 5, 2013)

^^^ that's funny.

Winter has returned here...time for some Christmas cheer.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 5, 2013)

envirotex said:


> Winter has returned here...




I'm not going to worry about the fact that it's nearly freezing there.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 5, 2013)

envirotex said:


> ^^^ that's funny.
> 
> Winter has returned here...time for some Christmas cheer.


look up naughty elf on the shelf online...there are some ttruely funny ones


----------



## MetsFan (Dec 5, 2013)

goodal said:


> Im talking run of the mill indoor lights. Granted, I'm buying them at Walmart or Lowes, not Macys, but I still expect at least a couple of uses out of them before they croak.




I got my lights at Target and Walmart and haven't had any issues with them. Have you tried checking the bulbs in the dead section?

We've been trying to introduce Santa to my 2 year old, but he is having none of it. He is so scared of him and starts to cry whenever we mention him.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 5, 2013)

MetsFan said:


> goodal said:
> 
> 
> > Im talking run of the mill indoor lights. Granted, I'm buying them at Walmart or Lowes, not Macys, but I still expect at least a couple of uses out of them before they croak.
> ...


Were they the LED version? I got mine at Home Depot (outdoor), and later that year every other light started going out (meaning one LED was bad). So I found a website that sold the appropriate LEDs I could use to replace the dead ones. The frequency of failure increased as time went on and I got real tired of checking for the failed bulbs and replacing accordingly. To the point where I don't even have the desire to put any lights up outside. Perhaps the Target/Walmart variety are better but I am skeptical.


----------



## csb (Dec 5, 2013)

MetsFan said:


> goodal said:
> 
> 
> > Im talking run of the mill indoor lights. Granted, I'm buying them at Walmart or Lowes, not Macys, but I still expect at least a couple of uses out of them before they croak.
> ...




At about that age, my son truly believed, of his own designs, that Jesus brought the presents and wanted nothing to do with Santa. He felt Santa was some kind of middle manager.



knight1fox3 said:


> MetsFan said:
> 
> 
> > goodal said:
> ...




Our LEDs came from K-Mart four years ago and are still trucking. We hang them outside and they have been exposed to subzero temps.


----------



## MetsFan (Dec 5, 2013)

That sounds pretty frustrating. No LED's, just the regular indoor ones. I think we bought them in 2007 or 2008 on clearance. We just moved from an apartment to a house this year so we're thinking about putting up some lights.




csb said:


> MetsFan said:
> 
> 
> > goodal said:
> ...


That's pretty cool. I think one of the traditions in Mexico is that Baby Jesus brings the gifts.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 5, 2013)

csb said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > MetsFan said:
> ...


That's what I was expecting. LEDs are generally more robust and last longer than incandescent. So WTF Home Depot?! Don't suppose you recall the brand name? I think the ones I got were Home Accents or something.


----------



## csb (Dec 5, 2013)

It's like we've had this conversation before... 

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=15410&amp;p=7049379

Trim-A-Home


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 5, 2013)

minisnick had always loved santa. last year he literally ran and jumped into his lap before the lady said it was his turn. The year before he was more interested in the carousel next to santa but still had fun.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 5, 2013)

csb said:


> It's like we've had this conversation before...
> 
> http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=15410&amp;p=7049379
> 
> Trim-A-Home


I knew we did, but didn't have a chance to go digging around to find it. Though at the time I believe you were only 90% sure.  Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## envirotex (Dec 5, 2013)

this year we'll have one real tree and one pre-lit fake


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 5, 2013)

Not going to bother this year. Decorating for 1 is pointless.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 6, 2013)

^ I used to have a 18" battery powered Christmas tree I'd set up on the counter separating the kitchen from the living room. That's all the decorating I did in the pre-Lady Worley days. Some years, I didn't even do that.

I do not miss those days at all.

Last night we decorated the tree in the den and went outside and looked at the three trees through the windows. It was nice.


----------



## envirotex (Dec 6, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> Not going to bother this year. Decorating for 1 is pointless.


you forgot to say bah humbug.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 6, 2013)

Bah Humbug.

No decorations for me this year either.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 6, 2013)

^so whatcha getting the GF for xmas? something sparklely?


----------



## csb (Dec 6, 2013)

Are you getting her a present?

Step 1. Cut a hole in the box.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 6, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> ^so whatcha getting the GF for xmas? something sparklely?




Not what you're thinking, no.



csb said:


> Are you getting her a present?
> 
> Step 1. Cut a hole in the box.




Hmm, now there's an idea....


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 6, 2013)

Simply having...


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 7, 2013)

Master slacker said:


> Simply having...




...your face smashed in by psycho EB'ers who have gone nuts from having the same song stuck in their heads day after day for weeks.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 7, 2013)

A wonderful Christmas time!!!!!!!


----------



## akwooly (Dec 8, 2013)

Christmas tree up and decorated, elf made an appearance and we made a wreath with the trimmings off the tree. Inside of the house is decorated, I think that is as much as I am going to do, no outside lights this year.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 8, 2013)

Spent the weekend getting into a Christmas mood...one of my favorite songs

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgvpI0xp9ms


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 9, 2013)

Now that we have LED lights for the Christmas trees (two out of four of them), we used the extra incandescents to hand off the porches!


----------



## goodal (Dec 9, 2013)

We are doing a version of the Naughty Elf. Mrs. Goodal saw on pintrest where someone was using their plastic dino's to reek havoc at night. If it weren't for my 9 yr old, the 5 and 7 yr old would be buying it. My oldest thought he would get mom and dad by hiding the dino's in his closet. We found them and tied some string from the shelf and door handle to make it look like they escaped. It completely blew his mind. this morning they (the dinos) made a mess of colors and coloring books in the sun room. One wrote "Dinos Rool". Yesterday they got into the candy jar. I think tonight I heard something about rolling one of the bathrooms.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 9, 2013)

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time...

... peeing in a cup. Got the call from Medical. Gotta give them some of my liquid gold.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 9, 2013)

Master slacker said:


> Simply having a wonderful Christmas time...ice cold beer.




Fixed.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 9, 2013)

visit with Santa was a success. no one line so minisnick got to sit and chat with the jolly man in red and white for almost 10 minutes while I picked out which picture I wanted to buy.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## Supe (Dec 13, 2013)

Officially circumvented having to go to New York for X-mas. Will be delivering a greyhound to CT instead. First time seeing my family in 5 years for anything but a funeral.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 14, 2013)

So in an honest thread post, I'm really loving the fact that I have a son and can buy him construction vehicles for Christmas presents. Yes he's only 2 and I enjoy them more than he does, some day soon I will be able to teach him all about them. In the meantime I am making it a Christmas tradition to get him at least two vehicles per year. Last year he got a small dozer and rubber tired back hoe. This year I ordered him a larger dozer and a front end loader. They are all from this company named Bruder. A German based company that makes these extremely real-life vehicles with a high level of detail. Anyone else interested you can order them on Amazon. Large selection of vehicles.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 14, 2013)

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!

I'm at work... on a Saturday... and will be coming in again tomorrow...

Tired...


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 16, 2013)

interesting combo. I put the pizzeles next to the rice crispy treats I brought into work and the anise flavoring migrated into the rice cripsy treat.


----------



## csb (Dec 16, 2013)

NJmike PE said:


> So in an honest thread post, I'm really loving the fact that I have a son and can buy him construction vehicles for Christmas presents. Yes he's only 2 and I enjoy them more than he does, some day soon I will be able to teach him all about them. In the meantime I am making it a Christmas tradition to get him at least two vehicles per year. Last year he got a small dozer and rubber tired back hoe. This year I ordered him a larger dozer and a front end loader. They are all from this company named Bruder. A German based company that makes these extremely real-life vehicles with a high level of detail. Anyone else interested you can order them on Amazon. Large selection of vehicles.




And be sure to order them through the eb.com link!


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 16, 2013)

csb said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > So in an honest thread post, I'm really loving the fact that I have a son and can buy him construction vehicles for Christmas presents. Yes he's only 2 and I enjoy them more than he does, some day soon I will be able to teach him all about them. In the meantime I am making it a Christmas tradition to get him at least two vehicles per year. Last year he got a small dozer and rubber tired back hoe. This year I ordered him a larger dozer and a front end loader. They are all from this company named Bruder. A German based company that makes these extremely real-life vehicles with a high level of detail. Anyone else interested you can order them on Amazon. Large selection of vehicles.
> ...


Is there one?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 16, 2013)

NJmike PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > NJmike PE said:
> ...


Yes. See the pinned link at the top of the STB forum.

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=19953


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 16, 2013)

^it's pinned at the top of the shoot the breeze page. a portion of the sale comes to eb.com


----------



## envirotex (Dec 16, 2013)

Master slacker said:


> Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!
> 
> I'm at work... on a Saturday... and will be coming in again tomorrow...
> 
> Tired...


Just so you know...this is the Christmas song that has been spinning around in my head this year. Thanks.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 16, 2013)

time to head to the post office inside the ace hardware across the street to mail the xmas presents to mr snicks aunts and uncles.

stupid snow storm friday night screwed up my plans to mail them on Saturday morning since the streets weren't plowed until after the post office closed for the day


----------



## akwooly (Dec 16, 2013)

NJmike PE said:


> So in an honest thread post, I'm really loving the fact that I have a son and can buy him construction vehicles for Christmas presents. Yes he's only 2 and I enjoy them more than he does, some day soon I will be able to teach him all about them. In the meantime I am making it a Christmas tradition to get him at least two vehicles per year. Last year he got a small dozer and rubber tired back hoe. This year I ordered him a larger dozer and a front end loader. They are all from this company named Bruder. A German based company that makes these extremely real-life vehicles with a high level of detail. Anyone else interested you can order them on Amazon. Large selection of vehicles.


Don't feel like you cant buy your daughter construction toys, I buy my girls construction toys, they love to play in the dirt!


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 16, 2013)

good golly...i know they are going form IL to Arizona and the state of washington, but $25 to mail two packages. I need to buy lighter presents next year


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 16, 2013)

^ gift cards


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 16, 2013)

envirotex said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!
> ...




Don't encourage him!


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 16, 2013)

mudpuppy said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> > Master slacker said:
> ...




:wave2:

Simply wonderful having the outage completed before Christmas time...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 18, 2013)

LOL at the Krampus display: http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2013/12/17/santa-or-krampus-murrieta-christmas-display-sparks-complaints/


----------



## csb (Dec 18, 2013)

This is America. We only have White Santa.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 18, 2013)

The Krampus episode of The League was awesome.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 18, 2013)

what channel did they move that show to&gt; that was my favorite


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 18, 2013)

Beats me, probably FXX, if it was on FX. That's where Sunny in Philadelphia went.

Total BS move, IMO.

Workaholics is coming back on in January. Funny show.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 18, 2013)

so since minisnick brings home a shit load of artwork from daycare and pre-k and we only have so much space to display it the grandparent this year are getting a little book of art by minisnick. I found blank board books in the clearance section at a store and have been gluing the masterpieces to the pages and finishing the edges all fancy like. They turned out to be a collection of pictures, writing and painting techniques.

Grandparents like that sort of stuff right?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 18, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Beats me, probably FXX, if it was on FX. That's where Sunny in Philadelphia went.
> 
> Total BS move, IMO.
> 
> Workaholics is coming back on in January. Funny show.


^ haven't you learned how to stream those shows by now with your fancy new Wi-Fi, smart phone, and tablet? 

I picture CW in a new metro suit walking around shouting at clients with his new bluetooth earpiece. LOL


----------



## csb (Dec 18, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> so since minisnick brings home a shit load of artwork from daycare and pre-k and we only have so much space to display it the grandparent this year are getting a little book of art by minisnick. I found blank board books in the clearance section at a store and have been gluing the masterpieces to the pages and finishing the edges all fancy like. They turned out to be a collection of pictures, writing and painting techniques.
> 
> Grandparents like that sort of stuff right?




They are required by law to at least pretend to like it. Also, it's payback for when they made us move all of our crap out of their houses and send our kids battery operated toys.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 18, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Beats me, probably FXX, if it was on FX. That's where Sunny in Philadelphia went.
> ...


I'm just doing research for when we're finally driven to it.

But, yeah, when i do go, it'll probably be like a dam breaking. I remember when I went from 9600 baud rate to 28.8K, I was up all night surfing &lt;Newman voice&gt; _INFORMATION!_


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 18, 2013)

csb said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > so since minisnick brings home a shit load of artwork from daycare and pre-k and we only have so much space to display it the grandparent this year are getting a little book of art by minisnick. I found blank board books in the clearance section at a store and have been gluing the masterpieces to the pages and finishing the edges all fancy like. They turned out to be a collection of pictures, writing and painting techniques.
> ...


yeah...my ILs don't exactly keep up on proper edicate or rules. so you never know with them.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 20, 2013)

just got a Christmas present from my mortgage company. Escrow refund check and my payment lowered.


----------



## goodal (Dec 20, 2013)

I got one of those one year. Problem was, Bank of America screwed up and didn't pay my taxes, so they thought they had way too much money and cut me a check for what was left. Took a couple months to figure out what they did wrong and fix it. I refuse to escrow again because of it. I can do a better job of paying my bills than they can apparently.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 20, 2013)

Well, it looks like our rotating led tree topper star finally bit the dust. Turned on the tree this morning, and no power at ll to the unit.

Got it in 2006 and we've loved the thing, although it started getting really noisy last year and we took it down. This year, seemed to work OK. Guess it is time to overnight one from Amazon....


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 20, 2013)

We toned down the elf's naughty pranks.. But I have enjoyed the elf.. But will be glad when its over... This past week actually had the elf leave cheap presents....

To those heading out of town and won't be around here have a good Christmas!


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 21, 2013)

So I'm caving and going shopping this afternoon. Me and NJ Jr are heading to the mall. Side note. Always take a baby with you when you go out. Chick magnet. Anyway. We are on a mission for Mrs NJ. I'm thinking one of those overpriced Pandora charm bracelets with a few charms from the kids.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 21, 2013)

Mrs Dex hates those bracelets. She said she would return it if I ever got her one...


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 21, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> Mrs Dex hates those bracelets. She said she would return it if I ever got her one...


I would too.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 21, 2013)

Personally I think they are a waste and couldn't agree more. The only benefit is the easy future gifts that it creates with the stupid charms.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 21, 2013)

My parents got me one with one charm... I still only have one charm... I am guessing I will probably only have one charm five years from now... but I bought one for my best friend this year


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 21, 2013)

They sure do get a pretty penny for those charms. They range from $30 to over $100.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 24, 2013)

This is the tipping point Christmas... Spent the most amount of money and have the least amount of gifts.... Damn teenagers.....no Legos, no bb guns, no Star Wars stuff, no toy kitchens, no megatron transformer, no trains,  . Sad transition phase....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 24, 2013)

Simply Having a Wonderful Christmas time


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 24, 2013)

LOL


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 24, 2013)

All necessary gifts mailed, no cards going out this year. No tree or decorations (they're still packed).

Going to be a white, yet very quiet Christmas.

Now back to assembling these cubed storage shelves.


----------



## akwooly (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas engineer boards!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 25, 2013)

New Christmas Eve tradition.. Went to go see the hobitt... At least my youngest is asleep!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas all.

My wife is happy, my daughter is happy, therefore I'm happy.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas EB!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 25, 2013)

Dark Knight said:


> Merry Christmas EB!!!!!!!!!


X2


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 25, 2013)

+1


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 25, 2013)

Flyer_PE said:


> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> > Merry Christmas EB!!!!!!!!!
> ...


X3


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 25, 2013)

MerryChristmas everyone. Hope your day is well and any travels safe.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 26, 2013)

Merry Xmas everybody. I hope all had a good day.


----------



## goodal (Dec 26, 2013)

We still have one party to attend but its pretty minor. Had three parties at our house, not including our own Christmas. The pile of trash at the roadside this morning was epic.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 26, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone. Had my hands pretty full yesterday so I wasn't on but for a minute. Hope everyone had a good day.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm going to a Boxing Day party tonight at a Canadian friend's house. I have no idea what to expect other than a lot of Bryan Adams and Kraft Dinner.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 26, 2013)

did anyone get to actually sit around this holiday?

holy fuck I cant stand the damned holidays////\\\\\


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 26, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> did anyone get to actually sit around this holiday?
> 
> holy fuck I cant stand the damned holidays////\\


Yep. Once I had the turkey cooking, i sat around until it was time to get to the side dishes, then it was hectic fer about 90 minutes; then the feast and back to the couch to read. Got up once to get dessert, otherwise kicked back and enjoyed some r&amp;r.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 26, 2013)

I dont think I have sat down and did nothing in at least 12 years...


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 26, 2013)

After my wife's family was over on Monday we haven't had to do much. I worked Tuesday and we went up to my parents house for dinner last night. That was it, so it's been pretty quiet the past few days.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 26, 2013)

My folks are here. It's weird cause we haven't shared a roof together since 1990 when I graduated from high school and hit the road for the army the next day....

Were new to this whole concept of house guests but they just seem to be very lazy and helpless, can't get a glass of water themselves or pick up their doses from the table.. I made a loud statement when they got here that this was serve yourself , heres the glasses, tea, coke,etc and take what you want type... But good grief this is gonna be a long week...

Today they had planned to take the kids somewhere so the wife took me to the bus stop at 0 dark 30 and I took the long bus route home so I wouldn't need a ride only to find out they didn't go anywhere all day..

:-|


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 26, 2013)

We had my parents over yesterday. Ordinarily not a big deal, except I had to serve, cook and clean everything on the account that Mrs. NJ literally ready to pop out #3 any day now and has next to no strength lately. By days end I didn't even want a drink, I just wanted bed.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 26, 2013)

Inlaws left this afternoon after being here since Monday.

My parents are coming up tomorrow to spend the night.


----------



## goodal (Dec 30, 2013)

By Monday of last week my oldest asked if we were ever gonna just have some "us" time to play with their new lego's. We finally by did Christmas evening, I think.


----------

